
Jack Ma's Australian connection - fspeech
http://www.afr.com/leadership/innovation/alibaba-billionaire-founder-jack-ma-gives-26m-to-university-of-newcastle-in-memory-of-australian-mentor-20170202-gu4fg3
======
fspeech
I changed the title because I found the connection over 30 years ago more
extraordinary than the donation itself. I chose this particular link to submit
mostly because of the nice old photos. Here are some more links on the story:

[http://www.theherald.com.au/story/4444710/an-
extraordinary-g...](http://www.theherald.com.au/story/4444710/an-
extraordinary-gift/)

[http://www.theaustralian.com.au/higher-
education/milliondoll...](http://www.theaustralian.com.au/higher-
education/milliondollar-thanks-from-childhood-mate-and-alibaba-founder-jack-
ma/news-story/1ab35760aef1f76c3778bd318107efd0)

[https://www.newcastle.edu.au/newsroom/featured-
news/remarkab...](https://www.newcastle.edu.au/newsroom/featured-
news/remarkable-friendship-honoured-with-ma-morley-scholarship-program)

I tried and failed to find the English transcript of his speech at Newcastle.

